# Liberty Dollars may be subject to seizure



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2011)

Article from coinflation today;

http://www.coinworld.com/articles/liberty-dollars-may-be-subject-to-seizure/

And another about government harassment of Gibson Guitars;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_-taqM5Sk0


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2011)

Of the people I know that own these coins,some of them own volumes of them.I guarantee they will be firing up some torches if this comes to pass.That will also fix the counterfit issue at the same time.Pity though,some of these coins are worth a premium on the collectable market.


----------



## darshevo (Aug 30, 2011)

Beyond the fact that this appears to be nothing more than an attempt to flat out steal from Amerikans I think the govt should think twice about their stance on this subject. The people who have substantial collections of these coins have them for the specific reason of not trusting the government and not believing that the dollar will hold its value. I would imagine they will be less than enthusiastic in giving up their coins. I suspect the govt collectors will be finding a lot more lead than silver and gold if it comes down to it


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 30, 2011)

I am dead against policital comments on this board, but it's becoming more and more clear that the US Government is badly broken. 

I have precious little time at my disposal, but I watched the entire 29+ minutes of the Gibson Guitar Co. issue------a miscarriage of justice if there's ever been one. To think that the federal government would close down a business in such trying times, without even providing a reason, is beyond my understanding. What happened to justice? When did it leave our borders?

Harold


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 30, 2011)

Harold---

It left in 1913. That's the year they passed both the Federal Reserve Act, and the Income Tax Act.

Now the amount of Income Tax collected each year matches the amount of interest we owe to the Federal Reserve Bank each year. Gosh, what a coincidence!

P.S. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 31, 2011)

Things like these happen on a daily basis, they just don't make the main stream news. :|


----------



## micronationcreation (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not sure i understand that article,

Is the us goverment trying to prevent circulated coinage from being scrapped for pms(or trying to get to them first)?

What happens in the US normally eventually happens in the UK, scary.


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 31, 2011)

My take on it is that the "Liberty Dollars" were not minted by the Government, but were privately minted. Kind of like the various "silver rounds," of which there are many different makers.

But the Government claims that the Liberty Dollars were too close to looking like official money.


----------



## micronationcreation (Aug 31, 2011)

Could be a subtle sign of how worried they are about people undermining the fiat currency with the trade of unofficial pm currency?


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 31, 2011)

micronationcreation---

It could have something to do with that. Or it could be that they are testing the waters as a prelude to confiscating silver. But I don't think they have gotten enough people on Prozac and street drugs to do that yet.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 3, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Our government made it illegal, long ago, for private entities to make any form of legal tender. They're implying that the medallions in question have been produced with the express purpose of being used for trade---which is illegal. They must be looked upon as bullion, with value established by contents, according to market prices. 

The government insists that it (they?) are the only source that is authorized to produce counterfeit money (the US dollar, which isn't a dollar any longer). 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, but China can fill Ebay with fake copies of actual American coins and thats OK.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, our laws don't seem to effect China much!

Harold


----------



## micronationcreation (Sep 3, 2011)

"(they?)", yes they....the people who create the ambiguous laws so they can legally burgle/rob your home or business.

(humour intended) :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 3, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> The government insists that it (they?) are the only source that is authorized to produce counterfeit money (the US dollar, which isn't a dollar any longer).
> 
> Harold



And now they want to "seize" something that is (A) not even theirs,and (B) worth way more than the face value.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't recall where I read about it, but it is my understanding that financial institutions are not bound by Constitutional law in the US. That is why they can charge the interest rates that they do and make up the various fees they have. The Federal Reserve bank is a privately owned bank the way I understand it, and not owned by the US government. If I remember correctly, there was a law that stated that "money" in the USA would always be based on or backed up with Gold, which it isn't today. Since financial institutions are not bound by the law, they can make whatever rules they want, they can even print money that doesn't really exist and isn't backed by anything. It was in the early 1900's that these changes took place.


----------



## rasanders22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Talking about the government being broke isnt a political discussion. Talking about who put us there would be. After doing some reading, it appears that Liberty dollars were an attempt at private issuing of money, which is illegal. Remember, we dont get to pick and choose which laws we follow. Otherwise I would fire up my Xerox machine and head over to the gentlemans club after work. 

I dont have any of these coins, but if I did and confiscation of them was ordered, it would be dissolved into AR or AC. Of course you could always just claim you sold them a few years prior on craigslist and dont have them anymore.



Harold_V said:


> I am dead against policital comments on this board, but it's becoming more and more clear that the US Government is badly broken.
> 
> I have precious little time at my disposal, but I watched the entire 29+ minutes of the Gibson Guitar Co. issue------a miscarriage of justice if there's ever been one. To think that the federal government would close down a business in such trying times, without even providing a reason, is beyond my understanding. What happened to justice? When did it leave our borders?
> 
> Harold


----------



## Claudie (Sep 6, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> Talking about the government being broke isnt a political discussion. Talking about who put us there would be. After doing some reading, it appears that Liberty dollars were an attempt at private issuing of money, which is illegal. Remember, we dont get to pick and choose which laws we follow. Otherwise I would fire up my Xerox machine and head over to the gentlemans club after work.
> 
> I dont have any of these coins, but if I did and confiscation of them was ordered, it would be dissolved into AR or AC. Of course you could always just claim you sold them a few years prior on craigslist and dont have them anymore.
> 
> ...



What about California fractional Gold coins, and the other coins minted in that same era, used for trade?


----------



## rasanders22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Claudie said:


> rasanders22 said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about the government being broke isnt a political discussion. Talking about who put us there would be. After doing some reading, it appears that Liberty dollars were an attempt at private issuing of money, which is illegal. Remember, we dont get to pick and choose which laws we follow. Otherwise I would fire up my Xerox machine and head over to the gentlemans club after work.
> ...



Those were first minted in the 1840's and the first counterfitting law passed by congress was in 1877. The Secret Service did confiscate them with minting dates past 1882. 

Now these items are collectables and no one is touting them as a currency.


----------

